# Looking for CF members and families in Gagetown about to deploy to Afghanistan



## lberthiaume (7 Feb 2012)

While many Canadians no doubt believe that the mission in Afghanistan is over, I know that in Oromocto/Gagetown, it is anything but. This is especially true this month as members of 2 RCR begin deploying to take part in the training mission in Kabul, Herat and Mazar-i-Sharif.

My name is Lee Berthiaume and I am the foreign affairs/defence reporter for Postmedia News, which provides stories for a variety of publications including the National Post, Ottawa Citizen, Montreal Gazette, Vancouver Sun and, from time to time, the Daily Gleaner, Telegraph Journal and others.

I am currently in the area working on a story about how Afghanistan is not over for the people who live in Oromocto and Gagetown. So far I have interviewed Mayor Tidd, the superintendent of District 17 and officials at the MFRC. I also have interviews with the base CO, Col. Rutherford, and the deputy CO of 2 RCR set up, as well as some of the church leaders in the area.

However, what I am missing — and what is essential for showing Canadians that the mission is not over — are real families who are about to have one of their members deploy. With that in mind, I am looking for one or two families (husband and wife) who would be willing to sit down with me on Wednesday, Feb. 8 or sometime morning or early afternoon of Feb. 9 to talk about the deployment, how they are preparing, how it will/will not be different from previous deployments, and how Afghanistan is still very real for them and their family.

My number is 613-614-7352 and my email is lberthiaume@postmedia.com.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Jammer (7 Feb 2012)

For anyone who would like to participate. This is an excellent opportunity to get your story out there. Just info the BG PAFFO and stay in your lanes.
i can personally vouch for Lee. He's a solid guy and is only looking to educate Canadians about we're going to be doing.

J.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Feb 2012)

Too bad you're looking for just Oromocto/Gagetown. I'm heading out with that task force shortly, but I'm in Kingston.


----------



## Jammer (8 Feb 2012)

The Kingston angle has already been covered.


----------

